# My Results from Waypoint Analytical! Now What?



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

After reading some threads here, I went for a soil test from Waypoint Analytical rather than my local extension office. I got the results back and they are much more detailed than what I have received in the past. I need some help interpreting them from the experts here.



I am located in Central Florida, with Empire Zoysia Turf. The turf area totals just over 1,000 sq ft. Yep, I have a tiny yard. What is that about it isn't the size that matters.... :lol:

I topdressed last year with sand to begin leveling out areas, the rest of the base I amended when we sodded with Black Kow Composted Manure.

Currently, on hand I have been using RGS, Humic 12, and Microgreene in addition to Sunniland (local version of MIlo). I apply a pound approximately every two weeks, and alternate between RGS and Humic 12 on the non-fertilization weeks.

About 3 weeks ago I used Scotts Southern Triple action, which is a 29-0-10, and also contains atrazine and bifenthrin for weed and insect control. I also applied 1.5 oz of FeATURE 6-0-0 for green-up.

The recommendations are calling for *20lbs of lime, which to me seems like a lot*. From what I read, zoysia grass prefers soil pH between 5.8 and 7.0. I am at 6.3 . Do I really need to lower it with 20lbs over 1,000 sqft? Or am I reading this wrong?

My *Potassium is super low* from the looks of it, which is likely due to our sandy soil here in Central FL.

Any insight appreciated, thank you in advance!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

20lb is not that much, but with a pH of 6.3, I would just skip it.

The CEC is at 9, so it would hold nutrients.

Phosphorus is very high. I think you should avoid Milo, biosolids or manure.

Potassium is low.

This  guideline should help you with rates of what to apply.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks @g-man for the quick response. I will read that thread/guidelines again.

I didn't realize that using those biosolids/Milo would mess up my phosphorus, but I guess since it has the number...its obviously in there!

For K correction, I am trying to decide between a liquid ($$$$) vs buying a bag every so often. From what I am reading, this isn't anywhere near a "one and done" operation to get my K up to the correct levels. Amazon has small 10lb bags for around $18, but I would need to apply almost that entire bag each time to my 1,000 sqft if I am reading the label right.

For the liquid https://www.domyown.com/25-liquid-potassium-solution-p-17618.html I would apply this at 11oz per 1,000 sqft which would yield 1/4 lb of K per application. That gets me around 29 applications (around $2.83 per app)

For the granular, I really have been looking for sulfate of potash, not the muriate based on what I am reading. All of the granular I am finding online really kills me in shipping. I have been looking at SiteOne, and it does not appear they carry any in the store near me. I would welcome any recommendations.

Sunniland has a location near me, however what I am reading online their wettable granules are all a muriate of potash.

Carbon Earth has its Stress X product which is a 4-0-25, but I can't find any version of it in retail and I don't think I need a pallet (my neighbors already think I am crazy).

Right now due to ease of use/ordering, I have been leaning towards the liquid as there is a larger upfront cost, but in the long run may make more sense for me.


----------

